
Show HN: A curated list of awesome cryptocurrencies - camori74
https://github.com/kasketis/awesome-cryptocurrencies
======
pollyannas
I thought this would be more than just a list, that it would contain some
information, a brief overview, a table of features of those currencies, but
no, it's just a list.

~~~
kasketis
Thanks for your comment! This was a Saturday night project and it is still a
work in progress. Hope to find some time next week to add more info and more
currencies :)

------
vasili111
I think they should be sorted some way.

~~~
kasketis
Thanks for our comment vasili111! The list is sorted based on the market-cap
of its currency, i.e. most significant currency downwards. As the market-cap
changes every day maybe it's more practical to sort it alphabetically when
more currencies are added.

